
How to avoid(or stall) someone from pirating your android app? - steveappdev
https://www.simform.com/blog/how-to-avoid-reverse-engineering-of-your-android-app
======
steveappdev
Android privacy is a huge concern, with almost all apps in the store being
vulnerable to it. It gets expensive (often useless!) to implement a new anti-
piracy measure. The common advice found on the Internet is to always implement
anti piracy measures that are not too time taking to implement. So, here are
some of the anti-piracy measures that you can implement easily in your app.

PS: Psst!! What other anti-piracy measure do you guys use in your android
apps? Would love to learn more about them.

~~~
abcc
Ask users to sign up on web first with their email id's. Log that info, and
when the open your app, ask them to use the valid credentials again. They can
obviously save the log in info.

~~~
steveappdev
What if that drive users away? Wouldn't that hurt an app business? :)

